# WARNING - Cite de Europe - Camper broken into yesterday!



## rossobonks

Would like to give you my story of what has just happened to us in the last 24hours to WARN everyone what lies waiting for us unsuspecting campers when parking up at Cite de Europe.

Just got back from France today from a great 3 week trip with the wife and little girl.

We are a young family with a Swift Sundance 590 which we bought last year so this was our first trip to France in this particular van. 
We parked up in the car park outside Carrefour directly at the side of the Hotel de Police at cite de europe at 3pm yesterday afternoon to stock up on abit of wine.

When we came out 45mins later our van had been broken into throught the drivers side door lock and hey had turned the van upside down. They had stolen all our valuable including laptop, tv, mobile, sat nav, etc etc etc etc 

To make things worse it was my wifes 30th and little girls 2nd Birthday while we where in France and had met up with family who had given us presents too. 
So all my little girls presents got taken too. My wife is completely devastated today and I would like to warn everyone so this doesnt happen to anyone else. 

The thieves must have been sat there waiting for us to we where sitting ducks. 
I reckon they wait for the Pre 2007 Fiat Campers to turn up and for the couple to leave and bang away they go. Absolute shocking.

After driving around and stopping in lovely quiet French Villages and taking in the stunning Lac St Croix the last thing you think about it getting robbed in absolute broad daylight next to a police station!

I would also like to warn drivers of Pre 2007 Fiat Ducato motorhomes how simple entry can be gained on the vehicle through the door locks. 

So rang my insurance today only to be told they only cover upto £100 worth of personal belongings. I mean come on my phone alone was worth more than that.

Can anyone suggest any other of reclaiming some value that has been lost otherthan house insurance?

Regards

Dave


----------



## loddy

Didn't the police respond to the sound of your alarm ??

Loddy who always parks in the coach park


----------



## Mrplodd

Dave

My sympathies (and many others) will be with. An awful experience for you all. 

I suspect your only option is to claim via your household policy for the goods taken. 

Dont forget to check your home contents cover for exactly what is and is not covered before you speak with them. You wouldnt want to make a mistake would you :wink: ??


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sad end to your hols I have sympathy with you.
We always park at Cite Europe but the front doors are wired together with a steel wire and lock.

If the twunts want to get in they will. I have witnessed a team getting in mh through rooflight. 


As for insuring personal items , everyone should read their insurance policy and ask for amendments where required.

Low premiums means less cover I am afraid.

Dave p


----------



## stephenpug

rossobonks said:


> Would like to give you my story of what has just happened to us in the last 24hours to WARN everyone what lies waiting for us unsuspecting campers when parking up at Cite de Europe.
> 
> Just got back from France today from a great 3 week trip with the wife and little girl.
> 
> We are a young family with a Swift Sundance 590 which we bought last year so this was our first trip to France in this particular van.
> We parked up in the car park outside Carrefour directly at the side of the Hotel de Police at cite de europe at 3pm yesterday afternoon to stock up on abit of wine.
> 
> When we came out 45mins later our van had been broken into throught the drivers side door lock and hey had turned the van upside down. They had stolen all our valuable including laptop, tv, mobile, sat nav, etc etc etc etc
> 
> To make things worse it was my wifes 30th and little girls 2nd Birthday while we where in France and had met up with family who had given us presents too.
> So all my little girls presents got taken too. My wife is completely devastated today and I would like to warn everyone so this doesnt happen to anyone else.
> 
> The thieves must have been sat there waiting for us to we where sitting ducks.
> I reckon they wait for the Pre 2007 Fiat Campers to turn up and for the couple to leave and bang away they go. Absolute shocking.
> 
> After driving around and stopping in lovely quiet French Villages and taking in the stunning Lac St Croix the last thing you think about it getting robbed in absolute broad daylight next to a police station!
> 
> I would also like to warn drivers of Pre 2007 Fiat Ducato motorhomes how simple entry can be gained on the vehicle through the door locks.
> 
> So rang my insurance today only to be told they only cover upto £100 worth of personal belongings. I mean come on my phone alone was worth more than that.
> 
> Can anyone suggest any other of reclaiming some value that has been lost otherthan house insurance?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave[/quote sorry to hear your bad news Dave i just hope they get whats coming to them :evil: but at least it is only a minority but it dont make you feel any better


----------



## asprn

That's a pretty crap thing to happen, all in all. 

It does though happen just about anywhere, e.g. Tesco car parks, motorway service stations etc.

As with the other unfortunate member whose van was also broken into recently, it's vital we all are familiar with the insurance policies we buy. If there is only £100-worth of cover, that's a sickener in these circumstances, but that's the policy which the OP bought. Unfortunately.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

Sorry to hear of your break in but we should always be aware that this can happen anywhere in any Country even here in the UK and on service stations on the Motorway.
Always have your alarm on and make sure you lock up at all times.
Beware there is a Thief about applies to our Motorhomes as well as our homes.
I do hope you get the Insurance sorted.


----------



## bozzer

Hi Dave

I'm sorry you had such an awful end to a lovely holiday which I'm sure will spoil the memories.

I have to say that this could unfortunately happen anywhere and indeed we were broken into in a large public carpark in Girona where we'd parked near the coaches thinking we were relatively safe. On this occasion we claimed for an expensive Nikon camera on our house insurance where it was an itemised item. I would not expect to claim for more expensive items on mhome insurance this would be doubling up on your insurance which for us is covered by house insurance.

Many people park at Cite de Europe without any problems and after our break-in on the older Fiat base we did, but with the added security of a metal cord connected between the doors. The doors are definitely the weak point on the old Fiat, we had an alarm which was activated but it was ignored.

I do hope this will not stop you enjoying your motorhome.

Jan


----------



## andyandsue

*after the event advise*

Its no help to the couple who have posted but ...never leave your van unattended at any supermarket carpark ever ever ever. . we have full timed for 6 years now and numerous people have reported to us that its simple for thieves to wait for vans to park up and one person follows u in with a mobile phone to report if you return expectantly whilst the other guy rips your van to bits . ands its not "stereotypical eastern types" its hardened pros E


----------



## leltel

sorry to hear of your ordeal. Try your travel or home insurance. As others have said, it can happen anywhere, all we can do is take precautions, alarm on, windows/roof lights closed and ensure doors are locked.
Hope you get something sorted & thanks for reminded us all to be on our guard
Lel


----------



## DABurleigh

Sorry for the hassle, but I'm with Loddy and await the answer.

Dave


----------



## simandme

Dave, 

We feel so bad for you and your family. Thank you for sharing your experience (unfortunately there are others mentioned on this forum).

We hope that your family have better times in the future.

One note of warning to others...my car was broken in too, years ago, but they didn't take the cd player (at the time, it was valuable)...the reason? Coz I was daft enough to leave my address in the car and they came to my house one night, when they had time.

How many people have info on their phones, laptops, mh which indicate where they live; who they bank with?! 

I hope the rest of your journey home is a safe one (oh, and welcome to the forum...hope you get to share happier times with us some time)
Simone


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. It must have been a shock after your lovely holiday.

We nearly always shop together, although there have been times when I've felt 'uneasy' - so I've stayed with the van.

I must admit, we stopped at Cité Europe for lunch, and would have stayed longer, but drove off after seeing a couple of undesirable people wandering around. I know many people stay there, and without problems, but for me I favour going somewhere a short distance away from the channel port.

Gerald


----------



## raynipper

simandme said:


> Dave,
> 
> We feel so bad for you and your family. Thank you for sharing your experience (unfortunately there are others mentioned on this forum).
> 
> We hope that your family have better times in the future.
> 
> One note of warning to others...my car was broken in too, years ago, but they didn't take the cd player (at the time, it was valuable)...the reason? Coz I was daft enough to leave my address in the car and they came to my house one night, when they had time.
> 
> How many people have info on their phones, laptops, mh which indicate where they live; who they bank with?!
> 
> I hope the rest of your journey home is a safe one (oh, and welcome to the forum...hope you get to share happier times with us some time)
> Simone


Ironically Dave, in France we are obliged to carry the cars log book (carte Grise) and insurance details. Both have our address clearly indicated.

This always seems daft to me but it's the rules. I make sure I have copies at home just in case.

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561

*Theft*

Hi

Sorry to read of your woes. Were any of the items purchased recently on a credit card??? 100 days of cover???? Sometimes more????

I had a 2006 Ducato and it took a man (who I had asked to do this) less than 10 seconds to get in

Russell


----------



## Addie

Would be interesting to know what insurance policy only gives £100 of personal possessions cover which is frankly totally useless for a motorhome. Safeguard give £2-3000 which for us easily covered what we leave in the van. Also worthwhile fitting an under seat safe as these are particularly difficult to remove vs ones under hab seats or wardrobes and are big enough for laptops etc.

Whenever we leave our van, wherever we are I always consider what is inside and what I can "afford" to lose. The camera and a hard disk backup of our photos always come with us.

Did you check to see if anything was caught on CCTV? 

A harsh and unfortunate lesson and one I hope you bounce back from quickly - we've left our van unattended in Supermarket car parks all over Eastern Europe, Romania, Morocco without any issues.


----------



## quartet

*Cite Europe*

Hi
Hate to say "told you so"!
I reported last year how unsafe the place was having seen Immigrants scouring the place for trouble and in particular looking for vehicles to hide under. I had my trailer messed with resulting in a bent jockey wheel and my ramps stolen (and couldn't get my car off) and was greeted with almost ridicule on here!
Having said that I am extremely sorry to hear about the van being broken into. Please have a really good look at the place and the people hiding around there! and just because you stayed there and got away with it doesnt mean that it is safe!
Barry


----------



## GEMMY

I've never liked the Cite site.

tony


----------



## steco1958

GEMMY said:


> I've never liked the Cite site.
> 
> tony


I have used it for years, I have never seen or had a problem there !!(Hopefully not tempting fate)

This could and does happen anywhere, its not the place that's the problem.

Its the type of security on the MH's, and its the scroats lying in wait.

Steve


----------



## ruthiebabe

*Re: after the event advise*



andyandsue said:


> I numerous people have reported to us that its simple for thieves to wait for vans to park up and one person follows u in with a mobile phone to report if you return expectantly whilst the other guy rips your van to bits . ands its not "stereotypical eastern types" its hardened pros E


this bit is interesting (above) obvious really...

Sorry to hear your tale. We have never had problems there but I agree with Addie about safes and taking crucial items with you, and about staying with the van if at all possible or moving on if it feels at all dodgy...though that can be deceptive

Suggest we all ought to check our list of contents against both policies and weigh up if we are covered sufficiently, it's complex looking at what is covered on what and under what circumstances

Thanks for the warning and don't let it put you off your hobby.


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113782-.html
Bri


----------



## steco1958

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113782-.html
> Bri


And the point is ?


----------



## olley

*Re: after the event advise*



andyandsue said:


> Its no help to the couple who have posted but ...never leave your van unattended at any supermarket carpark ever ever ever. . we have full timed for 6 years now and numerous people have reported to us that its simple for thieves to wait for vans to park up and one person follows u in with a mobile phone to report if you return expectantly whilst the other guy rips your van to bits . ands its not "stereotypical eastern types" its hardened pros E


I am with andy and sue, never leave the RV unattended in a supermarket/service station, in ANY country. Motorhomes are just like big prezzies to thieves, waiting to be unwrapped.

Ian


----------



## marcl

I think at this point I will tell you exactly who the insurance company is. It was Highway/LV. My policy with Groupama covers me for £2500 and £350 max for each item. A motorhome policy that only has £100 of personal items cover is all but useless and should not be sold, nor was it a cheap policy by the way. I am a big fan of LV, use them for my car but after learning this I certainly would not use them for my camper.

So, you should all check your policy now, as Highway are a big insurance company and many of us may be in the same situation.

Sorry once again mate,

Marc.


----------



## brianamelia

*Re: reply*



steco1958 said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113782-.html
> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> And the point is ?
Click to expand...

In my opinion relevant to the OP
Bri


----------



## xgx

*Re: after the event advise*



olley said:


> ... never leave the RV unattended in a supermarket/service station, in ANY country. Motorhomes are just like big prezzies to thieves, waiting to be unwrapped.


Solo travellers don't have an option if they want to eat!


----------



## steco1958

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113782-.html
> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> And the point is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion relevant to the OP
> Bri
Click to expand...

Similar thread I will give you that, but as on this thread the vast majority of MH's that use Cite Europe, never experience a problem.

The OP was very unlucky !!


----------



## GEMMY

Mr, Mrs, Ms, xgx....get a big dog. :wink: 

tony


----------



## brianamelia

*Re: reply*



steco1958 said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113782-.html
> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> And the point is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion relevant to the OP
> Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Similar thread I will give you that, but as on this thread the vast majority of MH's that use Cite Europe, never experience a problem.
> 
> The OP was very unlucky !!
Click to expand...

Hopefully that will continue to be the case .If we all take note of the experience some people have had, and kindly reported on here for us we can all be aware what can happen at cite europe.
Bri


----------



## quartet

*Some people won't learn until it happens to them!*



steco1958 said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113782-.html
> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> And the point is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion relevant to the OP
> Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Similar thread I will give you that, but as on this thread the vast majority of MH's that use Cite Europe, never experience a problem.
> 
> The OP was very unlucky !!
Click to expand...

3 people in this very short thread have been "unlucky"! One spotting trouble and moving on!
Most people park up and go shopping without a thought of the people around them. It was only when I was waiting for her indoors to come back from the shops that I actually spent some time looking out of the window and was horrified with what I saw! 
Barry

I just hope some folks will stop and think and take extra precautions. It cost me over £100 .... not cheap booze at that price!


----------



## quartet

*Some people won't learn until it happens to them!*



steco1958 said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113782-.html
> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> And the point is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion relevant to the OP
> Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Similar thread I will give you that, but as on this thread the vast majority of MH's that use Cite Europe, never experience a problem.
> 
> The OP was very unlucky !!
Click to expand...

3 people in this very short thread have been "unlucky"! One spotting trouble and moving on!
Most people park up and go shopping without a thought of the people around them. It was only when I was waiting for her indoors to come back from the shops that I actually spent some time looking out of the window and was horrified with what I saw! 
Barry

I just hope some folks will stop and think and take extra precautions. It cost me over £100 .... not cheap booze at that price!


----------



## steco1958

*Re: Some people won't learn until it happens to them!*



Bessie560 said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-113782-.html
> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> And the point is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my opinion relevant to the OP
> Bri
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Similar thread I will give you that, but as on this thread the vast majority of MH's that use Cite Europe, never experience a problem.
> 
> The OP was very unlucky !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3 people in this very short thread have been "unlucky"! One spotting trouble and moving on!
> Most people park up and go shopping without a thought of the people around them. It was only when I was waiting for her indoors to come back from the shops that I actually spent some time looking out of the window and was horrified with what I saw!
> Barry
> 
> I just hope some folks will stop and think and take extra precautions. It cost me over £100 .... not cheap booze at that price!
Click to expand...

Understand where your coming from Bessie, however, you are probably only the 3rd person that has actually (Not a friend of a friend) had a problem, considering the amount of people that use that particular stop off, it is still quite safe.

Yes I hear what your saying be aware of who is around, but is that not always the case, no matter where you are traveling, and in any type of vehicle when you leave it.

Steve


----------



## Bagshanty

Cite d'Europe is only there to rip off gullible Brits! There are far better supermarkets right across France, including within striking distance of the Calais ferry. For instance, Cora at Dunkerque, and Aucun at Lille. Of course, it always pays to take precautions, and I wasn't aware until this thread that the FIAT doors were so vulnerable. (Well it is FIAT!). We have a "Master" locking steel cable that goes between the door handles, and I shall make sure we use it more often.

And insurance .... we lost our van submerged in a flood in Bulgaria in 2005, and the MH insurer, Direct Line, was excellent, but Lloyds TSB, (spit) were worse than useless, and it took the insurance ombudsman to get anything out of them at all. THEN the b....ds wanted to know who our holiday insurance was with so they could claim off them! They rang me at work to ask that, and people were shocked that I could use such words! (full story here: 
http://www.pippins.me.uk/2005/2005_bulgaria.htm


----------



## Grizzly

My goodness ! I've just got back and seen this but not read all through the 4 pages. 

We must have been there when this happened ! We arrived at Cite de Europe about 2-30 pm - ish and went straight off to raid C&A . We then went out later for a meal later in the evening and slept peacefully.

Were you one of the two vans parked together- close to the area that is being "re-developed" ?

G


----------



## Spacerunner

What a lousy thing to happen. I do hope it doesn't put you off from returning to France which is such a wonderful place for motorhomers.

The lesson of this unfortunate incident is not to use big city/town shopping facilities. I would not dare to leave my van unattended in any city or large town in the UK never alone anywhere in Europe.

Every time I've been across from Dover to Calais I've never stopped at Calais but go straight onto the motorway and drive at least 20 miles before considering a stop.

There are so many retailers in small town and rural Europe where you can buy good value booze and other regional products and even then we tend to use places such as Lidl or Netto which always seem less busy and sited in smaller neighbourhoods.
The criminals are after easy pickings and know where tourists and motorhomes congregate. The trick is not to use such areas or be extra vigilant in such places.

We have stayed on aires at both Dieppe and Vire but have never left the van unattended even when we had a good guard dog.


----------



## adonisito

Rotten luck I think, we don't use Citi Europ now because its hopeless for the dog, but we never had a problem on the 6 occasions we used it before the fencing and redevelopment - perhaps/obviously because of him.

Anyway, the point is that the aire at Wissant is a far more pleasant proposition if you are heading South, and you can do your shopping at Auchan in Boulogne, either when you leave the aire or before you arrive. 

I hope your insurance pays out, if not another lesson learnt !


----------



## rossobonks

Grizzly said:


> My goodness ! I've just got back and seen this but not read all through the 4 pages.
> 
> We must have been there when this happened ! We arrived at Cite de Europe about 2-30 pm - ish and went straight off to raid C&A . We then went out later for a meal later in the evening and slept peacefully.
> 
> Were you one of the two vans parked together- close to the area that is being "re-developed" ?
> 
> G


Thanks for all the replies.

We parked in the car park (maybe the coach park) with NO height restrictions) just across from the Carrefour entrance at approx 3.15pm and returned to our van at approx 4.10pm. There where several Motorhomes parked and I had words with 2 other British Campers who both reported seeing nothing! I will without doubt be taking the advice from a few here and fastening the 2 cab doors together with steel wire in the future when we leave the van unattended (NOT that I will be parking at Cite de Europe!).

We have been in touch with the Director of Cite De Europe and had a decent response from him and they are looking into the matter with great urgency.

With regards to insurance - I got my Policy from a Broker called Staveley Head who used Highway (Liverpool Victoria) to underwrite it, it turns out they have sold me a 'Specialist Vehicle Policy' and NOT a specific motorhome policy which I though I had taken out. I am going to take it up with the Ombudsman to see if I have a leg to stand on.

Thanks again for all the replies

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

rossobonks said:


> We parked in the car park (maybe the coach park) with NO height restrictions) just across from the Carrefour entrance at approx 3.15pm and returned to our van at approx 4.10pm. There where several Motorhomes parked and I had words with 2 other British Campers who both reported seeing nothing!
> 
> Dave


Hope all gets sorted out Dave. Horrible thing to happen.

We were the grubby Bessacarr parked right up by the far fence, between the tunnel police station and the car park, along the line of vans opposite Carrefour entrance and the Toys R Us sign.

We talked to a couple from Northumberland in a Fendt van; they came about 5pm and seemed quite glad we were overnighting as they'd not stayed there before and felt happier for the company. They parked close to us but, after we'd gone to sleep, they moved so that their hab door was right up against the side of the trolley shelter. They'd been approached earlier, in the Calais Auchan car park, shortly after their arrival on the ferry, by a young girl -with a dog- asking for their help to get to UK and had been a bit spooked by that I think.

G


----------



## quartet

*Missing the point!*

I agree with most of what the last few posters have said (btw that makes 4 unhappy and I believe it is just the tip of the iceberg)
The point that people are missing is that this is not your average supermarket with normal crooks etc. It is THE CENTRE or gathering point for illegal immigrants who will stop at nothing...including clinging to the bottom of a bus ravelling at 70 mph... They are not the kind of people who will be put off by a door lock or window. I've seen them in action ...they are desperate !... I almost feel sorry for them! My only regret is that I didn't film them ..Then the doubters would believe me. but did'nt want them to see me!
Anyway when people start to talk about using steel cables between the doors it's mission accomplished...folks are at least being more careful than elsewhere.
Take care
Barry


----------



## alecturn1

Steel cables between the doors might be ok for cab what about the hab door and windows ? i would have thought these were more vunerable than the cab doors


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Missing the point!*



Bessie560 said:


> Anyway when people start to talk about using steel cables between the doors it's mission accomplished...folks are at least being more careful than elsewhere.
> Take care
> Barry


Barry: there comes a point when this fear of what might happen so takes over that you might just as well not go away !

We never take anything away with us that we would be upset to lose or have stolen. Documents are well and truly hidden and copies kept separately. We have a good alarm and take care to close windows etc and draw blinds when we leave the van.

Leave it we do however. We'd not enjoy our holiday if we felt that we could not go off exploring together- even going for a meal or a trip round the supermarket. We don't tie doors together- an unacceptable fire hazard at night. We use a mix of aires and municipal campsites and do not stay if we do not feel happy.

The security round the channel tunnel is sufficient that even the most desperate stowaway would be deterred from trying the underneath of a van- especially our low profile where the clearance is barely enough for the exhaust pipe. Who knows where a van is going anyway- they might have just arrived and be on their way into Europe.

G


----------



## quartet

*Wot security?*

"The security round the channel tunnel is sufficient that even the most desperate stowaway would be deterred from trying the underneath of a van- especially our low profile where the clearance is barely enough for the exhaust pipe. Who knows where a van is going anyway- they might have just arrived and be on their way into Europe. "

I SAW !!! potential immigrants opposite the Carrefour entrance in broad daylight hiding in the dip at the far end then coming out trying vehicles and looking under the buses at the far end! When nobody was about!


----------



## DABurleigh

So did they defeat your alarm or not?

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000

Hi Dave,

I am so sorry to hear of your experience and hope it gets resolved and doesn't put you off France. I know it could happen to me one day despite all the precautions one could take and I dread the experience you have just had.

As a result of your story I checked my Safeguard policy which covers up to £3000 of Personal Belongings but has a limit of £250 on any one article and £500 in respect of valuables. As has already been said, my Iphone cost me more than that.

Before I had the MH and was travelling down to Spain with a car load of valuables, I found it better to insure these on my House Insurance Policy as Personal Possessions rather than on the car policy. When I got the MH I increased my cover in this respect. 

Mine is with John Lewis and it covers "Loss or damage to valuables, money and personal effects belonging to you or your family whilst anywhere in the world." You can set the total maximum cover/payout to yourself and also name specific articles. The cover for an unspecified article is £5000 which is way above the Safeguard's £250.

I have found this a cheaper way to get extra cover and I hope I will not have to put it to the test.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I use a couple of these between the doors and on the bikes. They are available in different lengths
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heavy-Duty-...8KFY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337810386&sr=8-2


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

rossobonks said:


> I will without doubt be taking the advice from a few here and fastening the 2 cab doors together with steel wire in the future
> 
> Dave


Hi,

Sorry to read of your misfortune.

Have you considered Heosafe Cab Locks? I fitted on them on an earlier Fiat based cab that we had and they do seem very secure.

(someone is selling a pair of used ones in the classified section on here - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-125503.html )


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

DABurleigh said:


> So did they defeat your alarm or not?
> 
> Dave


Do you think it is imperative that every Motorhome has an alarm fitted?

(we don't but are considering it after some recent posts, though we do have a Dog for situations such as this one)


----------



## xgx

GEMMY said:


> Mr, Mrs, Ms, xgx....get a big dog. :wink:
> 
> tony


Thanks Tony, that's one solution worth pursuing 

Desperately looking for: 
Blonde (natural, not bottle), under 16 stone, must be female but not a bitch. Must be house trained and be able to be left on its own for short periods to facilitate shopping in French supermarkets. Essential qualities: Pretty enough to be taken out in daylight, enough of a dog to be grateful.
Applications on the back of a £20 note please to Rev. Fr. xgx.


----------



## tonyt

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Do you think it is imperative that every Motorhome has an alarm fitted?
> 
> (we don't but are considering it after some recent posts, though we do have a Dog for situations such as this one)


I think it makes much sense, particularly if you carry "valuables" that you would hate to lose or would have difficulty with an insurance claim.

I assume the OP had no alarm (no response to that question).

That particular car park is quite small, always has people coming and going and I would've thought that an alarm blaring away would have attracted some attention from other parkers and probably sent would-be-robbers packing.

Or, coming at it from the opposite angle - if you choose not to have an alarm fitted then don't carry valuables.


----------



## rossobonks

DABurleigh said:


> So did they defeat your alarm or not?
> 
> Dave


NO there was NO alarm set on the vehicle. We bought the Vehicle 2nd hand last year and the seller said it had an alarm but didnt know how it worked when they had bought it themselves. I knew it had a Sparkrite alarm system but when buying 2nd hand vehicles these alarms system can be a pain to get to the bottom of if the orginal owner doesnt know either.

Yes looking back I wish I had spent more time sorting it out but still the fact of the matter is, there where scumbags sat in the car park at Cite de europe waiting for us to arrive ( or any other unsuspecting camper).

Without a shadow of doubt for the rest of my hopefully long motorhoming career we wont be so fickle with security, I will have a decent alarm system, both cab doors wired together and additional locking on the hab door in place.

D


----------



## peribro

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Do you think it is imperative that every Motorhome has an alarm fitted?
> 
> (we don't but are considering it after some recent posts, though we do have a Dog for situations such as this one)


If you are a burglar and you've got a choice of two Motorhomes to burgle - one of which has an alarm (flashing red light on dash and possibly warning sticker) and one that doesn't, which one - assuming you are not a particularly stupid burglar - are you likely to choose? As for whether an alarm is needed, I guess it depends on whether you want to deter someone from breaking in and trashing the motorhome even if there is nothing worth stealing.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If you just want aflashing led , buy one.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Red-LED-R...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=170721459290&ps=54

dave p


----------



## loddy

What you need is a visual deterrent


----------



## brynric

Sorry Loddy but that stuffed monkey wouldn't frighten anyone.
Mine is a bear, much more fearsome. :wink:


----------



## GEMMY

My sign on the window would scare any would be scroats.


"NOTRE CHAT FAIT DU KARATE" (complete with picture :lol: )

tony


----------



## tonyt

loddy said:


> What you need is a visual deterrent


I'd rather be robbed than have to travel with something like that on board


----------



## steco1958

GEMMY said:


> My sign on the window would scare any would be scroats.
> 
> "NOTRE CHAT FAIT DU KARATE" (complete with picture :lol: )
> 
> tony


Tony,

Wouldn't scare anyone, especially if your in the supermarket at the time of the robbery

:roll:


----------



## Zebedee

GEMMY said:


> "NOTRE CHAT FAIT DU KARATE" (complete with picture :lol: ) tony


Very droll Tony. Didn't know you had a Ninja Pussy in your van! :lol: :lol:

On a more serious note (_ahem_  ) would members like to look at this thread where their experience might be very helpful to Wug?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1251800.html#1251800

Dave


----------



## uncleswede

alecturn1 said:


> ... what about the hab door and windows ? i would have thought these were more vunerable than the cab doors


Look at Milenco Window Alarms.


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Wot security?*



Bessie560 said:


> I SAW !!! potential immigrants opposite the Carrefour entrance in broad daylight hiding in the dip at the far end then coming out trying vehicles and looking under the buses at the far end! When nobody was about!


Yes, but the security check- not very obvious but it is there- would soon have them off before you board. This time they were also checking for drugs with a sniffer device; not us however but the two Dutch registered cars in front.

This is a cheap and effective alternative to a fitted alarm.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65092-a-cheap-multipurpose-motorhome-security-device.html

I'm amazed the thieves had the nerve to break in. We arrived about 2.30 pm that afternoon and there were several vans- including the couple who had chairs and table out and were chatting.

G


----------



## rogerblack

Having a Thatcham Approved alarm system is one of the list of things that reduces our insurance premium, although I have to confess I've never asked by exactly how much. Be worth knowing to see if there's a payback from that after so many years.

Just fitted the Milenco window alarms that arrived yesterday. Have also checked the manual to determine how to set door alarms without internal ultrasonic sensors, so we can keep the main alarm on whilst sleeping.

Next job is to fit the safe.

Maybe I am getting paranoid . . .


----------



## tonyt

rogerblack said:


> Next job is to fit the safe.
> 
> Maybe I am getting paranoid . . .


Now have you thought about where you're going to keep/hide that safe key? You'd better have a spare too - now all you need is sowhere safe to hide it.


----------



## rogerblack

tonyt said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next job is to fit the safe.
> 
> Maybe I am getting paranoid . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Now have you thought about where you're going to keep/hide that safe key? You'd better have a spare too - now all you need is sowhere safe to hide it.
Click to expand...

Good point! We have two of each key, including crooklock, backbox, front and hab door and remote, but never risk hiding them in the 'van, we carry one set each about our persons and just hope we don't both get mugged!  (Not likely to happen with Mrs B to defend me!!) 8)

My home safe has a keypad and motorised latch; I don't use it often and one time when I went to open it the batteries had gone flat. There is a concealed backup keyhole but could I find where I'd safely hidden the key/s a couple of years before? :roll:

I phoned the manufacturer but despite having the original receipts, key number, etc etc there was no way they would supply replacement keys. They suggested trying to open it with a hairdryer! :? 
(no prize for the first person that suggests why . . . :idea: )

Having gone through dozens of unidentified keys around the house, which luckily I never risk throwing away, I finally found the one that fitted. I now secret it in a rather more obvious (to me) hiding place. 
:wink:


----------



## Grizzly

It would be interesting to know how many motorhomes are broken into / transport refugees unknowingly/are trashed /occupants attacked etc etc.

Looking at the thousands on the roads of Europe this past couple of months I'd say not a significant proportion.

If a hobby becomes a source of stress to the extent that you feel you need to take more than sensible precautions then perhaps it is time to do something else ?

G


----------



## barryd

So sorry to here of your bad experience.

Ive never felt the need to stop at Calais when there are some cracking Aires just down the coast. We have stayed at this one as well as a couple of others and also wild camped on the top of Cap Blac Nez with stunning views.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2390


----------



## rogerblack

Grizzly said:


> . . . If a hobby becomes a source of stress to the extent that you feel you need to take more than sensible precautions then perhaps it is time to do something else ?
> G


You're right of course, but how do you define 'sensible precautions'? It's easy to think it always happens to everyone else, that was my thought until I had to fight off a gang of pickpockets in a busy street in the centre of Cape Town! On the one day I happened to have a fair amount of cash distributed about my person too, as I was on the way to the bank.

And yes, it meant that when we walked along the (in)famous Las Ramblas in Barcelona a few months later, it was so stressful watching out for every dodgy looking character we gave up half-way down and went elsewhere.

Like backing up your hard drive, you can only hope that if you take all the precautions you won't actually need them . . .


----------



## DABurleigh

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did they defeat your alarm or not?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is imperative that every Motorhome has an alarm fitted?
> 
> (we don't but are considering it after some recent posts, though we do have a Dog for situations such as this one)
Click to expand...

Imperative, no. Wise? Most certainly. The situation is analogous to house burglar alarms or data backup; most of the time people do it too late, through ignorance/ denial of the risk or being penny wise, pound foolish.

Certainly anecdotally (from several independent sources) the majority of house burglar alarms are fitted AFTER a burglary.

Dave


----------



## Christine600

*Re: after the event advise*



olley said:


> I am with andy and sue, never leave the RV unattended in a supermarket/service station, in ANY country.


I often travel alone so I have no choice. But I put the radio on and then shout something like "goodbye - see you soon" when I close the door.


----------



## 113016

*Re: after the event advise*



Christine600 said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with andy and sue, never leave the RV unattended in a supermarket/service station, in ANY country.
> 
> 
> 
> I often travel alone so I have no choice. But I put the radio on and then shout something like "goodbye - see you soon" when I close the door.
Click to expand...

I also leave a pair of cheap shoes on the step to give the impression that someone is home :wink:


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Grath - brilliant idea!!


----------



## Grizzly

rogerblack said:


> , but how do you define 'sensible precautions'? .


Quite !

With us this means:

Always setting the alarm when we leave the van.
Not leaving anything on show inside- satnav etc
Making sure all doors, windows, vents etc are closed.
Parking -in supermarket car parks etc- with other MHs if possible
Not staying anywhere we feel uncomfortable- and yes, how do you define that ? Between us however we've built up an internal check-list of things that make us uncomfortable and we can assess a place quite quickly.
At night we have several internal rape-type alarms that can be set between doors and in the cab and hab doors without compromising our safety should we need to get out quickly.

Carrying cash, cards, passports in internal pockets. My OH has a sleeveless gilet with zipped internal pockets, I have a handbag with sturdy straps and zips that fits in front of me and over my shoulder.
All documents are well-hidden in the body of the van and take us ages to get to. This trip I have the scars to prove that !

Beyond that we carry nothing in the van that we'd be upset to lose. The laptop is one we use only in the van and has nothing on it that really matters. The photos on the cameras are transferred to DVDs and memory sticks or put onto Flikr regularly and they are cheapish cameras. Our bikes are old and very unstylish.

Yes, to be broken into or attacked would be very upsetting but we could claim on insurance for the more substantial items.

Perhaps we are lucky but, we have been tenting, caravanning and motorhoming all over the world ( including during the reign of 4 African dictators) since 1968 and have not lost anything until both my gel bike saddle cover and our watering can were stolen in Austria this last trip- 2 separate thefts.

Yes, there are incidents and my heart goes out to those who are attacked or broken into BUT, there are a huge number of campers, like us, who have not had trouble and we are the vast majority.

G


----------

